# New Incursore Chronographs



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

Glycine have announced two new Incursore chronographs.

_New INCURSORE Black Jack Limited EditionInterplay of black, red and 21: From the very first glance, Glycine's new INCURSORE Black Jack conveys simplicity and elegance in black. It's only when you look again that you notice the playful details on both chronographs, linked to the Black Jack from which it takes its name.

The most important number in Black Jack, 21, takes centre stage in the design of Glycine's new twin watches, the INCURSORE Black Jack Limited Edition. The number is accentuated on both watches simply, but in a striking colour. The playful splash of red is in no way detrimental to the watches' simplicity and generous scale, so typical of Glycine. Quite the contrary. An exclusive feature is represented by the ace of spades depicted in relief on the steel back. The most striking attribute of both INCURSORE Black Jack chronographs is, however, the colour - jet black. (09-17-2007)_

Link to Hi-Res Picture http://www.glycine-watch.ch/uploadfiles/10011R.jpg

*Incursore Black Jack Manual*

Link to Glycine Web page http://www.glycine-watch.ch/e/collection/detail.e.jsp?ID_Display=10002I&ID_Group=










*Incursore Black Jack Complique*

Link to Glycine Web page http://www.glycine-watch.ch/e/collection/detail.e.jsp?ID_Display=10002J&ID_Group=










My first impression is positive although I wished the Black Jack Manual had a continuous seconds sub-dial, I would not buy a chronograph without one, the functionality of the Complique is superb. Good looking watches with a hint of the old Porsche Design by Orfina.

*I wish Glycine had not used the abbreviation "BJ" on the dial, in English it has a very different connotation to the one intended.*


----------



## jo.st (Apr 30, 2005)

Like the design on both of them. Something new, but one recognises the Glycine fundamentals. If I were to choose one of the, I would go for the non-complique. But, 44mm is most likely out my wrist-league. :-( 

Can't wait to try them though...

rgds,
/joakim


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

This watch the glycine site says "ETA 7760 automatic, dualtime", does that mean that the sub dial is 24 hours and can show an alternative time zone :-s


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice!
Too bad with the abbreviation on the dial...
"Blackjack" is fine, but in the U.S. "BJ" means something entirely different.


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

*Oh.. keep your mind out of the gutter*

honestly, I don't disagree, yes, if they could have just put the words 'blackjack' on the watch this would have been fine.. at least if I buy one it will make for a 'conversation' ;-)


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

funkright said:


> This watch the glycine site says "ETA 7760 automatic, dualtime", does that mean that the sub dial is 24 hours and can show an alternative time zone :-s


The ETA7760 is a manual wind movement and definitely not automatic or dualtime, the sub-dial is a 24 hour totaliser for the chronograph.

It's a mistake on the website I think


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

John Theobald said:


> Glycine have announced two new Incursore chronographs.
> 
> *I wish Glycine had not used the abbreviation "BJ" on the dial, in English it has a very different connotation to the one intended.*


This is terribly, terribly true, although one could imagine a situation where it might actually be appropriate;-)!

Ok, not really....b-) As a good American, I will carefully avoid any Bill Clinton references (This is humo(u)r, NOT politics!):-d:-d:-d


----------



## SydneyDan (Mar 23, 2006)

Funny, I didn't even notice that until it was pointed out....now my initial enthusiasm has been a bit deflated...!
I WAS going to point out that I think this is the first 44mm Incursore to have a 24mm lug width, BJ or not!! :-x


----------



## TUCKERMAN (Aug 15, 2007)

How much are these timepieces? Since they are limited production pieces, I would expect them to sell out quickly. I am in the US and talked to Werner at Falcon Watch and he told me they are not available in the US. Who do I contact if I want one of these?


----------



## quoll (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice to see at least one of them has running seconds. But I wouldn't buy either of them, BJ or not.


----------



## 11oss (Jul 16, 2007)

I like both those Oh no I wasnt going to buy anymore watches.

Anyone know the prices ?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

11oss said:


> I like both those Oh no I wasnt going to buy anymore watches.
> 
> Anyone know the prices ?


Manual wind MRSP €2000

Complique MRSP €2500

:think:


----------



## CalDiver (May 10, 2007)

Yikes....2000 Euros for a BJ? As much as I might like the look, I'll have to pass.


----------



## 11oss (Jul 16, 2007)

John Theobald said:


> Manual wind MRSP €2000
> 
> Complique MRSP €2500
> 
> :think:


Thanks.

Hmmm I like teh Gycines I have but they are just a little over what I would want to pay. Need to see one in teh flesh to make sure which is unlikely


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

*I believe Glycine is..*

attempting to move upmarket... :roll:


----------

